# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > سوال: Syntax صحیح دستور IIF در Stimul Report چی هست ؟

## NasimBamdad

سلام

اگه میشه Syntax صحیح دستور IF در Stimul Report رو بگید . 

چه طوری میشه این شرط رو  در Stimul Report انجام داد

IF A > B 
Then
 VALUE_X = B - A

یک شرط چک شود که آیا A از B بزرگتر هست یا نه ، اگه بود  ، B از A کم شود   و حاصل در  یک Variable یا یک Calculated Column ذخیره شود . 

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## iman_22a

syntaxe درست دستور IIF در استیمول {IIF(bool,object,object)}

----------


## NasimBamdad

یعنی این طوری میشه ؟ 

{IIF(a > b ,b - a,Vlalue_X = b-a)}

میشه با مثال توضیح بدید ؟

----------


## iman_22a

این IF چند شرطیه ، قسمت اول قسمت شرطه ، قسمت دوم در صورت درست بودن شرط اتفاق میفته و قسمت سوم در صورت False بودن اتفاق میفته .

----------

